# Wann kommt der neue BTX Standart ?



## Nightcrawler (24. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage zum neuen BTX Standart?

Mich würde mal interessieren wann dieser Standart kommt und wo man sich darüber informieren kann ?

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------



## fluessig (25. März 2004)

BTX ist schon lange tot - die neue Version heißt jetzt Internet


----------



## Nightcrawler (25. März 2004)

Eh fluessig

ich meine den neuen Hardware Stamdart der bei der Cebit vorgestellt wurde.

Nightcrawler


----------



## knulp (2. April 2004)

so Mitte diesen jahres. Nur bis es ausgereift ist und die Preise erträglich werden sind wir bei Weihnachten angekommen


----------



## danio (28. September 2004)

Denke auch das BTX  im Winter diesen Jahres kommen wird! Also noch bissel geduld und alle ATX teile werden so spott billig ! Neuer Rechner ich komme


----------



## Skinner (28. September 2004)

Eigentlich wirt CTX kommen nur sagen alle BTX.

Es gab mal BTX  nur wurde das von den Herstellern nicht aktzeptiert.
Intel hats überarberitet und CTX rasugebracht nur sagen alle BTX.


----------

